# New Canon Full-Frame Cinema Camera the EOS C700 FF to be Showcased at Cine Gear Expo 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2018)

```
<em>The company will offer hands-on demonstrations with its latest products and host panel discussions</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., May 31, 2018</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its newest digital cinema products in Booth #12 at Cine Gear Expo 2018 in Los Angeles.</p>
<p>Visitors to the Canon booth will have the opportunity to experience the full range of Canon Cinema cameras and lenses, 4K reference displays, and DSLR cameras and lenses, including the recently announced EOS C700 FF Cinema Camera. Available in EF or PL mount, the EOS C700 FF features a 5.9K full-frame sensor with built-in anamorphic de-squeeze capabilities and RAW capture. The camera will be on display paired with the CN-E20mm T1.5 LF F lens, the latest addition to Canon’s line of CN-E prime lenses. Canon’s newest 4K HDR reference display, the 24-inch DP-V2421, will also be available for hands-on demonstrations, showcasing on-set HDR functionality.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Cine Gear attendees will be able to learn more about Canon’s CarePAK PRO Extended Service Plan, which recently expanded to include professional video and cinema products. Canon CarePAK PRO offers coverage from accidental damage such as drops, spills and power surges, protecting customer investments from unforeseen repair costs and excessive downtime. Conditions and restrictions apply*.</p>
<p>In addition to showcasing products and professional service and support offerings, Canon will host a series of panel discussions and educational seminars. On Saturday, attendees** will have the opportunity to see the new EOS C700 FF in action with a screening of <i>Dishful of Dollars</i>, a short film directed by Nigel Dick and shot by Nancy Schreiber, ASC. The full panel schedule is as follows:</p>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Friday, June 1</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>2:30-3:15 pm</strong></p>
<p><strong>Screening Room 5</strong></p>
<p><strong>Choosing Between Full Frame And Super 35mm: A Hands-On Image Characteristics Comparison for Cinematographers</strong>

Instructor: Loren Simons, Sr. Engineer, Field Applications, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Friday, June 1</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>5:30-6:30 pm</strong></p>
<p><strong>Paramount Theater</strong></p>
<p><strong>Options in Optics</strong></p>
<p>Moderator: Tim Smith, Sr. Film and Television Advisor, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<p>Panelists:</p>
<ul>
<li>Daniel Levin (<i>Inside the FBI</i>)</li>
<li>Claudia Raschke (<i>RBG, The Price of Everything</i>)</li>
<li>Steven Poster (<i>The Boor, Amityville: The Awakening</i>)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Saturday, June 2</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>4:30-5:30 pm</strong></p>
<p><strong>Paramount Theater</strong></p>
<p><strong><i>Dishful of Dollars</i> – In-depth with the EOS C700 Full Frame</strong></p>
<p>Moderator: Tim Smith, Sr. Film and Television Advisor, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<p>Panelists:</p>
<ul>
<li>Nancy Schreiber, ASC (Director of Photography)</li>
<li>Nigel Dick (Director)</li>
<li>Gunnar Mortensen (1st AC)</li>
<li>Loren Simons (Sr. Engineer, Field Applications, Canon U.S.A.)</li>
</ul>
<p>Follow Canon’s Cine Gear activities on Twitter at @CanonUSApro or on Instagram at @CanonUSAprovideo.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## dmvdberg (Jun 11, 2018)

Actually, the C700FF was at the Dutch AV Festival on Thursday and Friday.

Lucky I had to chance to work with the camera although no recording was possible. 
Sadly no support for ProRESS RAW according to Canon EU. Otherwise very impressive tech.


----------

